# Fleet flex plow



## marksland31 (Dec 2, 2007)

I have installed a fleet flex plow and can not get power to the controller. 
Any suggestions 
I tried everything that I can think of and have 5 ultra mounts but this is my first fleet flex


----------



## marksland31 (Dec 2, 2007)

Not sure if I posted everything right.
New to the site


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Can you tell us what "everything you can think of" is?


----------



## marksland31 (Dec 2, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> Can you tell us what "everything you can think of" is?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

The Manuel with most of the wiring diagrams. I wonder if that was made a sticky on the Western thread, if that would be an idea? OP. You need to check your fuses, are they hot?


----------



## marksland31 (Dec 2, 2007)

Power wires connect, battery connections, selnoid connection, controller connection, accessorie wire to fuse box from controller


----------



## marksland31 (Dec 2, 2007)

Tried running a test wire to battery power from controller wire and still no power to control


----------



## marksland31 (Dec 2, 2007)

I have power to selnoid as well.
Plow lights are working.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

marksland31 said:


> Tried running a test wire to battery power from controller wire and still no power to control


Then you have no ground to the controller. You probably reversed the 2 (4 pin) square connectors


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

No power to controller or controller not powering up? Did you try a known working controller?


----------



## marksland31 (Dec 2, 2007)

When I bought the plow.
Everthing worked on the guys truck that I bought it from.
I unhooked the 2 plow plugs from his truck and then plugged it back in 5 minutes later and the same thing happened. No power to controller.
All I did was unplugged and plugged back in.
I thought it was the secuity system so I finished unhooking everything and chained it up to my truck to get it home and installed the new wiring on my truck and same thing. No power to controller


----------



## marksland31 (Dec 2, 2007)

Are you talking about the 4 pin square clips under the hood?


----------



## marksland31 (Dec 2, 2007)

They only clip in 1 way with the tab that holds the clip in place


----------



## marksland31 (Dec 2, 2007)

I dont have another fleet flex controller.
Only 3 wire ultra mount controllers


----------



## marksland31 (Dec 2, 2007)

Almost sounds like controller but was working fine before I unplugged the 2 main plow cables.
Plugged back in 5 minutes later and nothing.
Tried opening up the male pins on the main battery plow power cable for a better connection and still nothing


----------



## marksland31 (Dec 2, 2007)

Bostic truck equipment says to replace the main battery plow cables on the truck and plow side??
Getting power thru the cables to the plow to the selnoid on the plow.
Not trying to spend money on guessing.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

marksland31 said:


> They only clip in 1 way with the tab that holds the clip in place


That connector, but there are two sets of them. If you swap them by mistake, it won't work


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Did you turn the switch on on the controller?


----------



## marksland31 (Dec 2, 2007)

dieselss said:


> Did you turn the switch on on the controller?


Yes I did


----------



## marksland31 (Dec 2, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> That connector, but there are two sets of them. If you swap them by mistake, it won't work


The one about 1/2 way down the harness I pluged in by headlights/isalation moduke.
The one at the end of harness I plugged in to the main battery cable harness.
Pretty sure its right but not 100 percent


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Where are you in michigan?


----------



## marksland31 (Dec 2, 2007)

Freshwater said:


> Where are you in michigan?


Highland twp.


----------



## marksland31 (Dec 2, 2007)

marksland31 said:


> The one about 1/2 way down the harness I pluged in by headlights/isalation moduke.
> The one at the end of harness I plugged in to the main battery cable harness.
> Pretty sure its right but not 100 percent


I tried switching the 4 pin connector and still no power on controller


----------



## marksland31 (Dec 2, 2007)

Another general question about fleet flex plow.
Can you make a 2 wire plug fleet flex plow into a 3 wire plug regular ultra mount.
I have 5 ultra mount plows with 3 plug hook up and 1 fleet flex with 2 plug.
Is this possible or too complicated??


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

marksland31 said:


> Another general question about fleet flex plow.
> Can you make a 2 wire plug fleet flex plow into a 3 wire plug regular ultra mount.
> I have 5 ultra mount plows with 3 plug hook up and 1 fleet flex with 2 plug.
> Is this possible or too complicated??


Way to complicated... they're completely different.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

marksland31 said:


> Highland twp.


I'm in redford. Come out to my place this weekend. I'll plug one of my controllers and see if it works.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

marksland31 said:


> Another general question about fleet flex plow.
> Can you make a 2 wire plug fleet flex plow into a 3 wire plug regular ultra mount.
> I have 5 ultra mount plows with 3 plug hook up and 1 fleet flex with 2 plug.
> Is this possible or too complicated??


It isnt hard to do. Converting the plow is simple, the truck side a little less so. If you have 5 non fleet flex already, it's probably a wise choice

You only need to swap two harnesses on the plow side. On the truck side, you'll need to change the control harness, power cable, and add a solenoid. You'll need another non fleet flex controller as well. I can give you part numbers if it's something you'd like to do

This assumes the fleet flex plow is a straight blade. A vplow or XLS has to remain fleet flex


----------



## marksland31 (Dec 2, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> It isnt hard to do. Converting the plow is simple, the truck side a little less so. If you have 5 non fleet flex already, it's probably a wise choice
> 
> You only need to swap two harnesses on the plow side. On the truck side, you'll need to change the control harness, power cable, and add a solenoid. You'll need another non fleet flex controller as well. I can give you part numbers if it's something you'd like to do
> 
> This assumes the fleet flex plow is a straight blade. A vplow or XLS has to remain fleet flex


All my plows are straight blades except for 1 old mvp that is dedicated to its own truck.
Thinking about buying another fleet flex for a good price but not if its complicated or expensive to change over 
Do you know a round about price for the wiring parts that I would need?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

marksland31 said:


> All my plows are straight blades except for 1 old mvp that is dedicated to its own truck.
> Thinking about buying another fleet flex for a good price but not if its complicated or expensive to change over
> Do you know a round about price for the wiring parts that I would need?


Ball park, $250 plow side, $450 truck side. Plus a controller for $300ish


----------



## marksland31 (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks for everyone's suggestions and happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## marksland31 (Dec 2, 2007)

Freshwater said:


> I'm in redford. Come out to my place this weekend. I'll plug one of my controllers and see if it works.


That would be awesome.
Let me see how things go this weekend.
I have a full day of estimates tomorrow and unfortunately my moms funeral on Saturday.
Not sure if you read all my post but when I bought the plow everything worked great on the guys truck.
As soon as I unplugged the main plow wires and plugged them back in 5 minutes later on the same guys truck that i was buying it from. The controller went out and woukd not come back on.
I thought it was the security system so I finished unhooking everything and chained it up on my truck to get it home. Then installed the wiring and put it on my truck and the same thing happened. Controller would not come on. Knapided truck equipment said that you should still have some kind of power on controller even if its locked??


----------



## marksland31 (Dec 2, 2007)

marksland31 said:


> That would be awesome.
> Let me see how things go this weekend.
> I have a full day of estimates tomorrow and unfortunately my moms funeral on Saturday.
> Not sure if you read all my post but when I bought the plow everything worked great on the guys truck.
> ...


The guy I bought it from knew nothing about the plow as he had just bought the truck and it came with it.


----------



## marksland31 (Dec 2, 2007)

I am also looking for a skidsteer plow or plate so I can build my own. Case 1845c
Possibly another chevy 2500 hd 4x4 extended cab with or without a western plow. Less than 100,000 miles and in good shape.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Security will give a fast blink on the control. Now just so I am on the same page is the plow on truck and bumper plugs connected? Where did you tap the switched ignition into? Did you use a test light or volt meter? Some fuses are not 12v. Have you tested for power at control connector? Do lights work?


----------



## marksland31 (Dec 2, 2007)

kimber750 said:


> Security will give a fast blink on the control. Now just so I am on the same page is the plow on truck and bumper plugs connected? Where did you tap the switched ignition into? Did you use a test light or volt meter? Some fuses are not 12v. Have you tested for power at control connector? Do lights work?


Plow was on the truck. Bumper plugs are in
I tapped into the battery accessory on the fuse box
Same place that I had my other controller on.
I checked for power at battery side of selnoid on the plow. I do have power there
Lights are working
As soon as I put power to accessory wire on controller you can here it click at the isolation module under the hood so I'm pretty sure its getting power


----------



## marksland31 (Dec 2, 2007)

marksland31 said:


> Plow was on the truck. Bumper plugs are in
> I tapped into the battery accessory on the fuse box
> Same place that I had my other controller on.
> I checked for power at battery side of selnoid on the plow. I do have power there
> ...


I have not tested for power at controller connection.
Can that be tested without plow on?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

marksland31 said:


> I have not tested for power at controller connection.
> Can that be tested without plow on?


No, not without putting a jumper in the bumper connection for lights to trick module into thinking the plow is connected.


----------



## marksland31 (Dec 2, 2007)

kimber750 said:


> No, not without putting a jumper in the bumper connection for lights to trick module into thinking the plow is connected.


I can just pull up and plug wires in


----------



## marksland31 (Dec 2, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> Ball park, $250 plow side, $450 truck side. Plus a controller for $300ish


I took off the plow wiring from an old ultra mount thst I had and I add already have truck side wires and controller because truck used to hook up to 3 plug ultra mount plow.
I am getting ready to pull it into the garage and swith everything over to 3 plug system.
The question is what happens to selnoid on plow and mostly what happens with security module on plow? Does that stay as is.
Instead of guessing on the fleet flex controller and wiring. I am just going to change it over to the 3 plug system since I already have everything.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

marksland31 said:


> The question is what happens to selnoid on plow and mostly what happens with security module on plow?


You take them off and sell them on craigslist or ebay


----------



## marksland31 (Dec 2, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> You take them off and sell them on craigslist or ebay


Ok great 
Its not going to lock the plow on me??
Im guessing all that woukd be disabled after it was all taken off?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

marksland31 said:


> Ok great
> Its not going to lock the plow on me??
> Im guessing all that woukd be disabled after it was all taken off?


No, it's the module that does the locking. Take it off and theres nothing to lock


----------



## marksland31 (Dec 2, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> No, it's the module that does the locking. Take it off and theres nothing to lock


Ok thank you very much for your answers to my questions.
I will let you know how it all works out 
Taking it all apart now


----------

